# Can rats catch human colds?



## Quinkat (May 28, 2017)

Hi all, I've recently caught a cold and one of my ratties seems to have too. His symptom progression seems to match mine with exception of a cough but his sneezing has increased. 
He is 3 months old and very healthy still eating and active but sneezing - what can I do? Should I be seeking treatment or just wait to see if he worsens? 
Any advice gratefully received


----------



## Coffeebean (Jan 6, 2017)

I believe it's safe as long as you don't have strep throat, which is transmissible. Average cold- should be fine.


----------



## CorbinDallasMyMan (Feb 24, 2017)

Coffeebean said:


> I believe it's safe as long as you don't have strep throat, which is transmissible.


From my understanding, this is a well circulated myth. Rats do not get strep throat from humans. Erring on the side of caution is good, though.


----------



## Coffeebean (Jan 6, 2017)

CorbinDallasMyMan said:


> From my understanding, this is a well circulated myth. Rats do not get strep throat from humans. Erring on the side of caution is good, though.


You're correct, the evidence that strep can be transmitted seems to be anecdotal.

"There is controversy whether rats can get strep from a human with strep throat. The organisms are supposed to be different _(Streptococcus pyogenes for strep throat, Streptococcus pneumoniae for rats)_but there have been some suspicious cases. It is probably best for someone with strep throat to avoid rats." (http://www.ratfanclub.org/resp.html )


----------

